# Leopard Gecko or Bearded Dragon?



## juroxzg3 (Nov 1, 2010)

I just showed my mom and one of her friends a Leo and a Beardie picture,asked them could I buy one for myself,(I first tried with snakes,but my mom is too freaked out,so after a couple of years of asking for a snake,I decided to drop it and decided to give lizards a try as they`re my 2nd fav. animal)after a few seconds,my mom said that we will talk about it,witch is in most cases is a yes.I talked to our family friend and he said that I should to pick a lizard that I would like to have,so that I can talk with my mom about it.Here are my pros and cons.
Leopard Gecko-Pros:Smaller tank,cheaper,lots of pretty morphs,easier to care for,doesnt need a UV light.
-Cons:Small,nocturnal.
Bearded Dragon-Pros:Good size,more personality(from what I`ve read),cute,diurenal.
-Cons:More expensive,bigger tank,you need to give it fresh greens,fruit every day,needs UVB,complex diet.

To me,Leo is much simpler,cheaper to keep,but a Beardie is what I look for in a pet.I dont mind the extra maintenance,but I do mind the cost,science I`m 13 and have one more really expensive hobby that I pay for myself,I dont really know if I`m gonna be able to handle the entire cost by myself,I dont mind the starting price,just the fruit is a little bit too much to buy everyday.I would like to hear your opinions(no bias please.) on witch one should I get(if my mom agrees to me having a lizard),judging by the above mentioned.I dont know is that if I was to get a gecko,I`d get 2 females in a 20 gallon,If I was to get a beardie,I`d just get a male also important.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

i suppose you could look up 'rankins dragons' if the size of a beardie is a problem , they look the same as beardies , have personalities of beardies , just smaller than beardies!
Rankins Dragon .co.uk

take a look at uromastyx - very easy to care for lizards! i have one , his names dave!! beautiful lizards! and totally vegetarian apart from the odd cricket ever so occasionally!

don't rule out lizards from the anole family too.

hope this helps.


----------



## juroxzg3 (Nov 1, 2010)

I`ve seen Rankin Dragons a while ago,but I prefer Beardies,their size isnt a problem to me,just the fact that I will have to get a UVB light,I took a look at the uromastyx I like it,it looks kinda strange,but is very pretty,I dont know where would I get a hold of one tho as in my country,not so many people keep reptiles as pets,I know of only about 3 people.The first lizard I was planning on getting was the Green Anole,I really like males because of the red "ballons" that they fill up when they see a female and want to mate,but then I started looking into Leopard Geckos,and a few days later,I went to a pet-shop to buy some stuff for my cat and turtles,went into the reptile room,looked at some BP`s,corns and milks,then I saw a Bearded Dragon there,I was amazed,I did research on them and they fit the profile of my perfect pet.I`m kinda worried about the UVB cost tho and I dont know exactly what substrate to use,I sorta like reptile carpet because its somewhat cheap,easy to clean and reduces odder,but I really like the natural look of sand and I also dont really know what type of greenery to give them,do I need to gutfeed the crickets 1-2 days before I feed it to the Beardie and can I give it water in a water bowl or should I just mist the terrarium?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

hatchlings shouldn't be on sand 
lots of people i know use kitchen roll , vinyl or kit the vivarium out with tiles like this;
http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p78/Miia-13/image.jpg
i've always thought tiles adds a nice effect
or for a natural looking vivarium you could use some polystyrene , tile adhesive and paint to get things looking like this.
How to build fake Rock Wall/Hides
hopefully this will give you a few ideas
beardies need a waterbowl i know some people spray them though i'd be concerned about too much humidity in the enclosure and bacteria, hope this helps.
as for live feeds heres some useful information
Caring for Feeder Insects - Hades Dragons UK
and the UVB is vital a beardie won't survive without one.


----------



## juroxzg3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks,I already know that babies shouldnt be on sand,I`m just curious about adults,I`ve seen tiles in Leo terrariums and they do look nice,I`ve seen LizardLandscapes on youtube,doing tutorials for those sort of things,but I cant really think of anything to make for a Beardie,for a Gecko,I have some ideas,I would make something similar to cat001`s Gecko terrarium ( http://www.petforums.co.uk/lizards/266837-recently-finished-geckos-enclosure.html ) It looks really nice,but I dont really know how will you get your gecko out,if he`s inside and you want to handle him.Thank you very much for the cricket keeping info :thumbup: Can you tell me what type of veggies do I feed the Beardies with?Also,can I just feed the Beardie mealworms with the veggies,or do I have to feed him multiple types of life food(mealworms,waxworms,crickets,locusts)?I also heard that crickets and locusts can hurt the animal,is that true or?Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

crickets and locusts will bite yes so any uneaten ones should really be removed and offered next time etc.
as for veg;
apple, cucumber , shaved carrot , sweetcorn , romaine lettuce (never iceberg) , tomato , asparagus , fresh peas , pineapple etc and many , many more!


----------



## juroxzg3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Alright,thank you very much,I got pretty much all the info I need on the animal,I have a ton of schoolwork for this week,so I will start making a power-point for my mom this weekend,I hope that she will say yes to a Beardie,if she says no,I will give the gecko a try. 

-J


----------



## juroxzg3 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have one more question is a 45cmx45cmx45cm(18inchx18inchx18inch) terrarium big enough for a Leopard Gecko?I saw the Exo-Terra one with the rocky background,its 80$ here in Croatia,so I would like to know if its big enough for one(or two) Leopard Geckos? ( http://www.pet-centar.hr/detalji_pr...6f1eaab4d7246.exo-terra-stakleni-terarij.aspx )


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

your going to need at least 3ft minimum for two leopard gecko's and have a spare one backed up in case of dominance , fighting , illnesses etc 2ft x 1ft x 1ft for one  add 1ft for additional gecko's


----------



## juroxzg3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Alright,is it big enough for me to keep just one in it for its entire life?I know that it has more floorspace than a 10 gallon.(324 square inch vs the 220 square inch 10 gallon tank)


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

juroxzg3 said:


> Alright,is it big enough for me to keep just one in it for its entire life?I know that it has more floorspace than a 10 gallon.(324 square inch vs the 220 square inch 10 gallon tank)


the absolute minimum for a leopard gecko is 24''x 12''x12'' add an additional 12'' for another if you want a pair

18inchx18inchx18inch isn't even big enough for 2 green anoles it is the minimum size for ONE crested gecko


----------



## juroxzg3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you very much.  One last thing,that will decide between do I want a Leo or a Beardie is this:Can you please tell me,how much does it cost to buy a 40 gal tank,set it up (decor,substrate,UVB,everything you need) and get the animal?How much would it cost per month to feed the animal,clean the terrarium and those kind of stuff (calcium,food,veggies,substrate ect.) I`m guessing like 300$ to buy the tank,set it up and get the animal?I`ve seen some threads about the cost to feed it from 2008,but I guess that the prices have changed...Thank you in advance 


-J


----------



## juroxzg3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nevermind I guess,I just talked to our family friend and he said that he thinks that my mom will 100% say no to a Beardie,but maybe yes to a Leo,I tried to see what she will say,by showing her a picture of a Beardie and asking her what does she think she said "Yuk,disgusting" so I guess that a Leopard Gecko is the way to go science its much smaller and more colorful,cheaper,needs a smaller terrarium and no UVB,witch will be strong arguments for my mom.I have all day today,so I will try to do even more research on the Leopard Gecko,and make a Presentation for my mom as I already have the money.Thank you diablo for all the help!Wish me good luck.

-J


----------



## juroxzg3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Umm,two more hopefully last questions,is the Exo Terra 24x18x18 cage big enough for one gecko or still too small?Is chipped aspen (Sani Chips aka Habi chips) or just regular aspen a good bedding?Thank you in advance.

-J


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I say thats a minimum size for one leo, and the best substrate for them is a non loose one. I personally use kitchen roll, or lino not aspen or chips they have a tendancy to eat it with a mouth full of food


----------



## juroxzg3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hmm,does that mean that I could use aspen as long as I feed the Gecko outside of its cage?I like aspen because it makes the cage look natural and pretty(I want the cage to be a sort of a display cage,I want to make it as natural as possible.)Thank you in advance


-J


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

juroxzg3 said:


> Hmm,does that mean that I could use aspen as long as I feed the Gecko outside of its cage?I like aspen because it makes the cage look natural and pretty(I want the cage to be a sort of a display cage,I want to make it as natural as possible.)Thank you in advance
> 
> -J


You would soon get fed up of feeding outside of the tank. Aspen i'm afraid looks anything but natural.

I'd go for a lino flooring, baring in mind you can get an pattern you want so choose something funky and natural looking


----------



## geckobeats (Oct 30, 2012)

hi im looking for eaither a female crested gecko or female leo for swap or sale ???:tongue_smilie:


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

geckobeats said:


> hi im looking for eaither a female crested gecko or female leo for swap or sale ???:tongue_smilie:


have a look on Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## juroxzg3 (Nov 1, 2010)

I still haven't quit on getting a reptile, I just can't get snakes and lizards out of my head. I am a total nut for them. I know a lot about corn snakes, ball pythons, boa constrictors, leopard geckos, bearded dragons ect now. I've done a lot of studying about them. A lizard that I previously didn't like has became interesting. I've become highly interested in crested geckos lately. They're active, jump around can climb and look cool. The tank is quite small ( 7 would fit on my desk) and they do not need to eat live food (CGD instead + fruit as a treat sometimes) + they're an aboreal (spelled it wrong) tropical species which I like a lot, I don't mind the misting at all since its just spraying the tank with water a couple of times a day to keep the humidity above 50%. I love that they do not need any heat, my room stays around 72-77 *F which is perfect. I love how you can make the tank look natural, pretty. I shew my mom a picture of one a few days ago and she thinks they're cute. I think that I may have a shot now. I made a presentation about them with why they make great pets, a little bit of basic info about them and the care ( I just put stuff like "Heating" and when I come to it I will tell my mom about the heat ect.). I have all the supplies I need at a local pet store which is also awesome. I have a question, would dried calcium dusted crickets that were gut-fed (dead) be something I could give the gecko as maybe a stable diet or as a treat?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

I have had a leopard gecko for two years and they are ideal for beginners bearded dragons are as young lizards quite difficult without experience.
A tank that size is sufficient for one or two Leo's providing they are standard not trempers, keeping more than one is fine.
But not two males or introducing two separately males will fight no matter what you read do not use sand for hatchlings or adults.
It can cause impaction calci sand encourages them to eat it too I have a under tank heat mat underneath thin granite tiles.
If is a must to have a heat mat as that's how the food is broken down- by heat also a red or blue night view light for viewing.
Provide lots of hides one with moist slabs of coco fibre which aids shedding , also they are very clean once they go poop they go in the same place .
Get a proper digital thermometer not stick on and make the vivarium 80-85c on one side and 85-90 on the other.
Crickets , locust and meal worms are a great diet but despite it being all over YouTube don't feed pinkies.
Hope this helps if you need anymore info please ask good luck.
Ps Leo's are easy to handle slowly place your hand in the tank over a period of time allowing it to get used to your smell.
Then guide Leo onto your hand and keep doing so untill he/she is relaxed.
Although they can't climb like tokay don't be fooled by their slow nature they can shift when they need to.
Generally they spend most if the day asleep watching them hunt their food and strike is great.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Nightkeeper said:


> I have had a leopard gecko for two years and they are ideal for beginners bearded dragons are as young lizards quite difficult without experience.
> A tank that size is sufficient for one or two Leo's providing they are standard not trempers, keeping more than one is fine.
> But not two males or introducing two separately males will fight no matter what you read do not use sand for hatchlings or adults.
> It can cause impaction calci sand encourages them to eat it too I have a under tank heat mat underneath thin granite tiles.
> ...


Can I ask why not trempers? A tremper albino is just a morph.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

Ron tremper geckos as I have seen them are usually much larger than a standard Leo .
They are sometimes referred to as giant Leo geckos but I believe Ron tremper was the first to breed this large type.
As they can double in size to a normal Leo they will need a larger vivarium , a morph as I interpret it is a snowmack or black pearl.
Those refer to the colour or pattern of the gecko rather than the size your question asks why not a tremper albino which as you rightly state is a colour or in this case a colourless morph.
Where as a large giant leopard gecko are commonly called trempers and also Godzilla Leo which traces its bloodlines back to original lineage bred by Ron tremper.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes you're right. Ron tremper did discover the 'giant' gene and it was initially discovered in his tremper albino lines but its not exclusive to these now. It can be incoperated into most morphs 

I have personally seen some gorgeous giant mack snows and hypos.

In theory, any gecko over 100g in weight could be classed as having the 'giant' gene. Although most normal sized Leo adults won't get over 80-90g and that's pretty large by most standards lol.


----------

